# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Coupled

## Peter NJ

Talk about selling your soul this new dating show starts tonight on Fox at 9pm with the entire show filmed on AXA

----------


## LindaP

Wow Peter......I wonder if Bankie will make a guest appearance ? Yikes !  :Wink-slap:

----------


## JEK

*Anguilla Is the Star in FOX’s New Show “Coupled”*May 17th, 2016 | 11:08 am


 Print


The island of Anguilla is set for the spotlight with a new dating show on FOX.
The dating program, which premieres Tuesday, is called “Coupled,” and is produced by Mark Burnett, best known for reality hits like Survivor and The Apprentice.
The program is shot exclusively in Anguilla.

The show follows 12 single women who will meet face-to-face with single men and instantly decided if they feel a connection.
“The decision to make Anguilla the destination of choice for this major network television production represents a tremendous vote of confidence in our island,” said Anguilla’s Chief Minister Victor Banks. “A prime time, network television series is an unparalleled opportunity for a destination, on many levels.  It also gave a significant boost to our local economy, as the influx of personnel, increased purchases of goods and services provided a revenue windfall to both the public and private sectors.”

----------


## stbartshopper

Are you going over to "watch" the programming?"

----------

